#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Load Flow By Newton-Raphson Method power system analysis free lecture notes pdf

## anup keshari

*There are three concepts are used in Load flow by newton rapson method.* 

         Load Flow Algorithm         Formation of the Jacobian Matrix         Solution of Newton-Raphson Load Flow
 (4.27)      Let us assume that an _n_ -bus power system contains a total _np_ number of P-Q buses while the number of P-V (generator) buses be _ng_ such that _n_ = _np_ _ng_    1. Bus-1 is assumed to be the slack bus. The approach to  Newton-Raphson load flow is similar to that of solving a system of  nonlinear equations using the *Newton-Raphson method*: At  each iteration we have to form a Jacobian matrix and solve for the  corrections from an equation of the type given in (4.27). For the load  flow problem, this equation is of the form
 (4.30)      Where the Jacobian matrix is divided into submatrices as
 (4.31)      It can be seen that the size of the Jacobian matrix is ( _n_  _np_ − 1) x ( _n_  _np_ −1). For example for the 5-bus problem of Fig. 4.1 this matrix will be of the size (7 x 7).





  Similar Threads: Newton-Raphson Load Flow power system analysis free pdf download Load flow program in MATLAB power system analysis free lecture notes download Solution of a Set of Nonlinear Equations by Newton-Raphson Method power system analysis free pdf download Load Flow by Gauss-Seidel Method power system analysis free pdf download Preparation of data for load flow power system analysis lecture notes download

----------

